# Puqpress CFUK raffle !



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

As there is a a lot of chat about the puqpress and thanks to @jeebsy from All started here, for sourcing one at an amazing price for us, I am pleased to announce another CFUK raffle for a grey and black puqpress.









If you have never been you really should pop into All started here in Glasgow where William (jeebsy) runs an amazing little independent coffee shop.

Check him out here

https://allstartedhere.wordpress.com

http://Www.instagram.com/allstartedherecoffee

Ok usual rules apply, copy and paste the list then add your name, payment details will only be sent out once the list is full and payment is expected ASAP. If you don't want to join in, don't and that unfortunately includes any comments about raffles (we have gone through it too many times). These are intended as a bit of fun and an opportunity for someone to get their hands on a piece of kit that could be out of reach.

50 entries at £12 per entry

Good luck

Delivery is at winners expense

@Glenn will probably add some other info later on


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffechap


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Well ... If I must









1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is the first raffle ever held, that I will not be entering!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc

9. fluffles


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc

9. fluffles

10. Rhys

worth a laugh


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc

9. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> This is the first raffle ever held, that I will not be entering!


Then no need to comment as per the original thread


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Excellent 11 down already


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> This is the first raffle ever held, that I will not be entering!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Gutted I can't enter this, would love one for home (and for £12)


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

12. martyrdon


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc

9. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

1. Coffechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc

9. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc

9. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Do i need one?.........No, Do i want one?.........I don't know, but at £12 i will certainly give it a go so count me in.

1. Coffeechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc

9. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty

15. Ted_Kent


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Ooh sounds like fun! I'm in.

1. Coffeechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc

9. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty

15. Ted_Kent

16. Jon_Foster


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc

9. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty

15. Ted_Kent

16. Jon_Foster

17. Simon_S


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice over a quarter of the way there


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc

9. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty

15. Ted_Kent

16. Jon_Foster

17. Simon_S
​
18. working dog


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Go on Then.



1. Coffeechap

2. Tsangpa

3. Thecatlinux

4. Asgross

5. Scottomus0

6. UbiquitousPhoton

7. GingerBen

8. bronc

9. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty

15. Ted_Kent

16. Jon_Foster

17. Simon_S
​
18. working dog

19. Jony


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. UbiquitousPhoton

07. GingerBen

08. bronc

09. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty

15. Ted_Kent

16. Jon_Foster

17. Simon_S

18. working dog

19. Jony

20. MSM


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. UbiquitousPhoton

07. GingerBen

08. bronc

09. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty

15. Ted_Kent

16. Jon_Foster

17. Simon_S

18. working dog

19. Jony

20. MSM

21. MrShades


----------



## Goram (Jan 6, 2017)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. UbiquitousPhoton

07. GingerBen

08. bronc

09. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty

15. Ted_Kent

16. Jon_Foster

17. Simon_S

18. working dog

19. Jony

20. MSM

21. MrShades

22. Goram


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. UbiquitousPhoton

07. GingerBen

08. bronc

09. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty

15. Ted_Kent

16. Jon_Foster

17. Simon_S

18. working dog

19. Jony

20. MSM

21. MrShades

22. Goram

23. khampal


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. UbiquitousPhoton

07. GingerBen

08. bronc

09. fluffles

10. Rhys

11. jlarkin

12. martyrdon

13. christos_geo

14. salty

15. Ted_Kent

16. Jon_Foster

17. Simon_S

18. working dog

19. Jony

20. MSM

21. MrShades

22. Goram

23. khampal

24. ronsil


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsilu

25. Ktd


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsilu

25. Ktd

26. iulianato


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Half way there


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Keep it coming folks 22 more spaces


----------



## GeoffTucks (Jan 20, 2018)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks
​
30. johnealey


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks
​
30. johnealey

31 missy


----------



## Dunx90 (Jan 4, 2015)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks
​
30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yay less than 20 now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Would be great to get this done at the weekend


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Dunx90 said:


> 01. Coffeechap
> 
> 02. Tsangpa
> 
> ...


33. Nod


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Dunx90 said:


> 01. Coffeechap
> 
> 02. Tsangpa
> 
> ...


33. Nod


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Nod said:


> 33. Nod


Failed - can someone add me on please - I hate tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks
​
30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Gosh we are so helpful


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Come on @d_lash you know you want too


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

You've tempted fate, now. Can't blame anyone else when it happens.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It will lovely with that other win!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

15 places left


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben


----------



## WillUK2010 (Mar 5, 2018)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Almost TIme to do the count down


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt

39. Deejaysuave


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt

39. Deejaysuave

40.rob177palmer


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

rob177palmer said:


> 01. Coffeechap
> 
> 02. Tsangpa
> 
> ...


41. cambosheff


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt

39. Deejaysuave

40.rob177palmer

41. cambosheff

42. matharon


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt

39. Deejaysuave

40.rob177palmer

41. cambosheff

42. matharon

43. grumpydaddy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oooo 7 places left folks


----------



## IZ2018 (Jan 16, 2018)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt

39. Deejaysuave

40.rob177palmer

41. cambosheff

42. matharon

43. grumpydaddy

44. IZ2018


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt

39. Deejaysuave

40.rob177palmer

41. cambosheff

42. matharon

43. grumpydaddy

44. IZ2018

45. Doolallysquiff


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Keep it coming folks 5 more and we are done


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

All in a day? Looks like a popular device


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> All in a day? Looks like a popular device


Should we all club together to buy @dfk41 a ticket?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt

39. Deejaysuave

40.rob177palmer

41. cambosheff

42. matharon

43. grumpydaddy

44. IZ2018

45. Doolallysquiff

46. joey24dirt

Apologies if I've done it wrong.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Missy said:


> Should we all club together to buy @dfk41 a ticket?


If he buy's one (Ticket) then I'll buy one.

Jon.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

xpresso said:


> If he buy's one (Ticket) then I'll buy one.
> 
> Jon.


Had better be quick as just 4 more to go!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> All in a day? Looks like a popular device


After four days of ownership I confidently predict that whoever wins this will be one happy bunny !

Good luck to all.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Keep it coming folks 5 more and we are done


 @coffeechap Thanks for sorting this, very exciting! Maybe next we should have 100 people with twenty quid in each for that Vesuvius in the for sale section...


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt

39. Deejaysuave

40.rob177palmer

41. cambosheff

42. matharon

43. grumpydaddy

44. IZ2018

45. Doolallysquiff

46. joey24dirt

47. db8000


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> @coffeechap Thanks for sorting this, very exciting! Maybe next we should have 100 people with twenty quid in each for that Vesuvius in the for sale
> 
> Will check with glenn


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt

39. Deejaysuave

40.rob177palmer

41. cambosheff

42. matharon

43. grumpydaddy

44. IZ2018

45. Doolallysquiff

46. joey24dirt

47. db8000

48. GerryM


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt

39. Deejaysuave

40.rob177palmer

41. cambosheff

42. matharon

43. grumpydaddy

44. IZ2018

45. Doolallysquiff

46. joey24dirt

47. db8000

48. GerryM

49. ohms


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

So close !


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Jon_Foster said:
> 
> 
> > @coffeechap Thanks for sorting this, very exciting! Maybe next we should have 100 people with twenty quid in each for that Vesuvius in the for sale
> ...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> coffeechap said:
> 
> 
> > :good:
> ...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

..who's going for the last spot?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Come on let's get it done


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Come on let's get it done


O'h go on then slot me in for it I can't stand seeing people suffer ....

Jon.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

01. Coffeechap

02. Tsangpa

03. Thecatlinux

04. Asgross

05. Scottomus0

06. Ubiquitousphoton

07. Gingerben

08. Bronc

09. Fluffles

10. Rhys

11. Jlarkin

12. Martyrdon

13. Christos_geo

14. Salty

15. Ted_kent

16. Jon_foster

17. Simon_s

18. Working dog

19. Jony

20. Msm

21. Mrshades

22. Goram

23. Khampal

24. Ronsil

25. Ktd

26. iulianato

27. eddie57

28. chip_kara

29. GeoffTucks

30. johnealey

31. missy

32. Dunx90

33. Nod

34. Martinierius

35. d_lash

36. Bigben

37. WillUK2010

38. Steveholt

39. Deejaysuave

40.rob177palmer

41. cambosheff

42. matharon

43. grumpydaddy

44. IZ2018

45. Doolallysquiff

46. joey24dirt

47. db8000

48. GerryM

49. ohms

50. xpresso


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Woo how all done expect an email from glenn very soon


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

May I ask two questions please.??.

Jon.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

xpresso said:


> May I ask two questions please.??.
> 
> Jon.


That's one of them..


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Correct....

T'other is when is it drawn ???.

Which may prompt another question.

Jon.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That will depend on when all of the payments are in, the details of how to will be sent out by glenn


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

xpresso said:


> Correct....
> 
> T'other is when is it drawn ???.
> 
> ...


.

Unfortunately you have used your quota


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> That will depend on when all of the payments are in, the details of how to will be sent out by glenn


OK so its not likely to be within the next 24hrs ?.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

xpresso said:


> OK so its not likely to be within the next 24hrs ?.
> 
> Jon.


Could be.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Could be.


No worries then.

Jon.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

'kin ell! I spend a day watching badminton and when I refresh CFUK a Raffle has been and gone (well almost gone) already!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all

Just a quick note to let you know that payment details will be sent by PM tonight

Sorry for the delay. Purely my fault...

Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1/2 way there already - thanks folks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Excellent, mid week draw?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

At this rate yes









Usually stragglers

I've had the odd request or 2 regarding PayPal

As I have a business PayPal account I simply cannot afford for it to be locked again (last time was due to the word 'raffle' being used in payment

Therefore I simply cannot take the risk.

Please work out amongst yourselves who can accept payment then make a bank transfer so that I do not violate the rules at any point


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If anyone needs to use PayPal pm me and I will sort out you payment


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

47 payments received

3 to go...

Please pay asap and we can run the draw this week


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Almost name and shame time


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jeebsy said:


> Almost name and shame time


Or asking for 3 reserves ready to take their places in a timely manner.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I would always Name&Shame haha


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

Do we have a forum stock of pitchforks or do we bring our own?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

4 days?! Hearing joey sent a postal order


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

KTD said:


> 4 days?! Hearing joey sent a postal order


Nah I used carrier pigeon  guess it never made it


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Joey's pigeon last spotted


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

OK, time to lock up the Puqpress 3


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Jon_Foster said:


> OK, time to lock up the Puqpress 3


2!

Had to wait on a replacement card reader from Nationwide before being able to do a bank transfer. Don't hurt me, please!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Nah I used carrier pigeon  guess it never made it


Not speckled Jim :-(!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ohms said:


> 2!
> 
> Had to wait on a replacement card reader from Nationwide before being able to do a bank transfer. Don't hurt me, please!


It's good of you to say this but hopefully you realised - and all others that nobody would be named and shamed. Glenn has been very clear on that for previous raffles.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

ohms said:


> 2!
> 
> Had to wait on a replacement card reader from Nationwide before being able to do a bank transfer. Don't hurt me, please!


Hehe


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

ohms said:


> 2!
> 
> Had to wait on a replacement card reader from Nationwide before being able to do a bank transfer. Don't hurt me, please!


Shame shame shame ding ding ding shame shame shame...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Unfortunately there is a no name and shame policy.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Are we any closer? I've just moved my machine across the kitchen, solely to ensure I have somewhere to put the puqpress when I win it.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Missy said:


> Are we any closer? I've just moved my machine across the kitchen, solely to ensure I have somewhere to put the puqpress when I win it.


I suspect there's another 48 people done the same thing Missy..................... Jon.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

xpresso said:


> I suspect there's another 48 people done the same thing Missy..................... Jon.


I haven't









Besides, the black and grey doesn't match my 'stuff' as they are both black and silver...


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Rhys said:


> I haven't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice I said another 48 not 49







....... Jon.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll happily pay up if there is a spot free due to non-payers!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1 to go

I'll be contacting the late payer tomorrow

The draw will take place on Sunday at 2100

The lucky winner will be the person who is in the row from the first ball drawn in tomorrow nights Lotto draw after 2 randomisations (usual procedure)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Glenn said:


> 1 to go
> 
> I'll be contacting the late payer tomorrow
> 
> ...


Ooo, getting exciting.. I bet the look on someone's face will be priceless when they see 20+ notifications congratulating them, and wondering 'what's that all about..' before realising


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have made room got up early for it.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Jony said:


> I have made room got up early for it.


I hope there's 49 runners up prizes then of an all black 'Pugpress' t'otherwise it looks like there may be a mutiny...........







..

Jon.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> I hope there's 49 runners up prizes then of an all black 'Pugpress' t'otherwise it looks like there may be a mutiny...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on prizes....?I thought we were all paying £12 for a puqpress?! Can't be worth much more than that


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

@Glenn did you get the final payment in, im still happy to jump in as the 50th if needed


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Draw takes place at 2100 tonight!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Draw takes place at 2100 tonight!


Good luck everyone!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Jon_Foster said:


> Good luck everyone!


And a Very Merry Christmas to All....................

Jon.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

First ball drawn was 59

There are only 50 entrants

Next ball was 43

Therefore, the person in line 43 after 2 randomisations will be the winner of tonights raffle draw

Getting close now.

54 minutes and counting


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

By the time I get home it should be announced


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Back from work just in time it seems!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Prepping the draw now

Special thanks to *coffeechap* and *Jeebsy* for running this.

Good luck to all who have entered!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck everyone - I love these raffles


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Drum roll please.......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

After 2 randomisations the lucky member in line 43 is *Tsangpa*

Congratulations on your win and thank you to all who entered.

We will be in touch regarding delivery (at your expense)

Please post a photo of this great piece of kit on your bench!


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Massive congrats tsangpa! Great piece of kit to win!


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Awwwwwwwww.

Bonus prizes?!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Bugger - I had convinced myself this was going to be a great improvement for my coffee!

Congratulations and enjoy it


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Bravooooo!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

ohms said:


> Awwwwwwwww.
> 
> Bonus prizes?!


Here's a virtual high five


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Congrats. Great piece of kit.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Here's a virtual high five


I was thinking more of a physical five... hundred?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done Tsangpa


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

A great night for one of us..... Enjoy Tsangpa


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Congratulations for the winner and thanks for the excitement!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Yep.. A well done win and prize ...... I'm only pleased I wasn't that far off ..... the winning number drawn... Jon.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Bloody Hell, I wasn't expecting that!! Wow


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Tsangpa said:


> Bloody Hell, I wasn't expecting that!! Wow


Congrats


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Tsangpa said:


> Bloody Hell, I wasn't expecting that!! Wow


great addition to the worktop tsangpa


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats Tsangpa and thanks all for organising.

John


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations !


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats Tsangpa - enjoy. And thanks all those that did the organising etc - awesome stuff


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats tsangpa. Good job it's predominantly black!


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Tsangpa said:


> Bloody Hell, I wasn't expecting that!! Wow


Now, make room for it on your coffee corner. I did so but now I have to revert everything back.

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Tsangpa said:


> Bloody Hell, I wasn't expecting that!! Wow


Congrats dude


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OH do I have to say well done NO! haha

Great news for you Jony


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

In all seriousness though - congrats @Tsangpa! Thanks to you I got my Macap MXD - I'm forever grateful for you passing that deal on.


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Just a quick update. The Puqpress arrived yesterday and I had chance to set it up today and have a play - it's awesome!!!

I popped the VST 20g basket into the vesuvius naked PF. This was the first time I'd ever tried a naked PF and I was a bit worried about it spraying everywhere.

20g into the basket, a little shimmy and tap then into the Puqpress - quick, simple and effortless.

Then as the water started to infuse the puck the droplets of coffee appeared evenly and as the pressure ramped it turned into a textbook shot - stunningly beautiful.

What was it like in the cup? Pure bliss.

Those bright, acidic notes that my beans previously had were now gone. It was rich, full bodied and smooth.

For anyone out there that still thinks the Puqpress is overkill for home use, yes it is, but then so is your machine, your grinder, your scales and everything else.

Can you taste the difference in the cup? Most definitely, and for that it's worth it - I'd buy one right now based on this experience if I didn't have one already.

Could it be because I'm crap at tamping and need to improve my technique - of course, but anyone who's seen the comments of Scott Rao and Matt Perger in relation to the Decent espresso machine will know that even professionals channel their pucks.

If you're hesitating or looking to justify the expense my advice is buy one, it's worth it, you won't regret it, and it's so small and inconspicuous the other half will have no idea how much you blew on it









I'll post some pics/vids over the weekend, but in the meantime thank you to everyone who participated in the draw, especially @jeebsy @coffeechap and @Glenn


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have looked high and low and cannot find one for £12 haha:whistle:


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Tsangpa said:


> Just a quick update. The Puqpress arrived yesterday and I had chance to set it up today and have a play - it's awesome!!!
> 
> I popped the VST 20g basket into the vesuvius naked PF. This was the first time I'd ever tried a naked PF and I was a bit worried about it spraying everywhere.
> 
> ...


I suspect you are on some sort of commision !!!............ Jon.


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

xpresso said:


> I suspect you are on some sort of commision !!!............ Jon.


I wish


----------

